# Energy Suspension Bushings



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I could just call there, but does anyone know if energy suspension or anyone has bushings for the z31?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Prothane makes them I just got the total kit polyurethane bushings and I am about to start installation. I also just ordered the Solid X-member mounts and solid differential mount from the Specialty shop. MSA has the total bushing kit from Prothane.


----------



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

Awesome. I've been wanting to get those, but i never heard any testimonials of their quality. Let me know how it all goes!


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Quality is supossed to be A+.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey James, is that supposed to help correct the rear camber and 2nd- do you have a link to there website or a number?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

http://www.zcarparts.com/store/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=PSDC06A


Theres a link to MSA they carry the stuff and they have camber kits. The bushings won't solve camber issues. But they will help handling.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Gotcha- thanks man. One of my retarded friends with a Z32 bought Skyline rear bushings and they were supposed to help his rear end from having a camber problem. They are actually bushing that would be used in an R33, I have yet to see him put them in though. I think someone on twin turbo.net was playing the B.S. card.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

The Skyline and the Z32 share many parts (mostly with the TT). Im not sure about bushings though but they won't correct any camber issues hes having he could need new suspension or a camber kit.


----------

